# Why do they molt close to the ground?



## padkison (May 10, 2007)

It's toast and has been fed off


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Kinda like this dummy who decided to molt on the side of the container. He will live but I don't think he's gonna do well. While trying to remove the skin from his front legs the front part of them came off with the skin.


----------



## robo mantis (May 11, 2007)

lol


----------



## randyardvark (May 11, 2007)

i had a couple of h.mems that did that, moulted up the side of the container, i i hand fed and later became the mother of my 1st generation, the second managed to fold himeself in half and became lunch...


----------



## Rick (May 11, 2007)

My guy is still alive this morning but he is bent pretty badly. Still pretty fiesty and he may live if I hand feed him but I don't think I'm gonna do that.


----------



## randyardvark (May 11, 2007)

yeah at the time i only had 4 mantids...realisticly i wouldnt do it now unless it was one of my only pAIR OR SOMETHING VALUEBLE *sighs* dam capslock


----------



## Ben.M (May 12, 2007)

Maybe they do it close to the ground because they know that they will hav a grip once they hav shed :roll:

Just a guess


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 23, 2007)

> My guy is still alive this morning but he is bent pretty badly. Still pretty fiesty and he may live if I hand feed him but I don't think I'm gonna do that.


 Passive euthanasia for mantids?!


----------

